# Tag Heuer Grande F1 Gulf Edition



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi just thought I would post a photo of my gulf edition tag , does any one know many many of these watches were made I know they were limited edition I would guess 5000 but ? Any ideas


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

are either of the cars Scalextric?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

No they are airfix kits but I do have a nice jaguar le mans scalextric car


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

d type or a more modern one?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

More modern


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Usually have a number on the back if they are limited edition. You need a Gulf GT40


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I have one of these. I think it was a limited run of 2,000.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

If there's only 2000 then that's 3000 less than I thought happy days


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I now have a sudden felling that now I have the formula 1 gulf edition I am going to buy a money pot and save for the next million years for a monaco gulf edition , that's it I am know addicted to the tag heuer gulf edition my missis is going to be pleased not


----------

